

YC NYC Challenge: Hack your way to the top - mitchm
http://ycnyc-challenge.herokuapp.com/

======
pcubed
Done: <http://ycnyc-challenge.herokuapp.com/hackers/1>

------
bjtitus
Interesting except that it seems to keep going down on me.

------
jiaaro
damnit I think I don't know enough about rails to exploit the hole at step 2
:(

